# Was ist "Mining" eigentlich genau?



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

es scheint keine ideal passende Rubrik für diese Frage zu geben, darum setze ich sie mal hier rein.

Ist mir jetzt ja fast schon peinlich, obwohl ich "Mining" und "Miner" schon unzählige male gehört und gelesen habe, weiß ich noch immer nicht genau, was es wirklich ist und warum man dazu Grafikkarten braucht. Ich dachte bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt immer es sei irgendein spezielles Spiel oder sowas in der Art, eben weil immer von Grafikkarten die Rede war.
Nun habe ich, besser spät als nie, doch mal ein wenig dazu gegoogelt und heraus gefunden, daß es irgendwas mit Bitcoin und Co., also dieser virtuellen Wärung zu tun hat. Nur wie kann man als Endnutzer mit seinem PC eine virtuelle Wärung schürfen? 
Das Grafikkarten wesentlich mehr Rechenleistung habe als CPUs ist mir klar, auch wenn diese sich sicherlich nicht für alle Rechenoperationen als CPU-Ersatz eignen werden.

Kann mir jemand kurz und bündig und auf Deutsch (also auch kein Fachchinesisch!) erklären, was Mining genau ist, was man da mit seinem PC für Software laufen läßt und was dabei heraus kommt?
Kann man damit etwa letzendlich sogar richtiges Geld verdienen?

Sorry für die etwas naiven Fragen, aber das ist echt kein Joke, ich weiß nicht mehr zu diesem Thema, als ich hier hab durchblicken lassen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2018)

lies es Dir doch einfach durch
Kryptowahrung – Wikipedia


----------



## Jimiblu (25. Januar 2018)

Guide fur Krypto-Wahrungen: Grundlagen zur Technik, dem Kauf, dem Handeln und den Steuern

Das hat mich 12 Sekunden Google gekostet.


----------



## P2063 (25. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz und bündig und auf Deutsch (also auch kein Fachchinesisch!) erklären, was Mining genau ist, was man da mit seinem PC für Software laufen läßt und was dabei heraus kommt?


Grundsätzlich arbeitet jede Währung mit einem anderen Algorithmus, daher laufen manche besser auf CPU (Monero) manche besser auf Grafikkarten (Ether) und wieder andere nur noch rentabel auf spezieller ASIC Hardware wie dem Antminer (Bitcoin).

Prinzipiell geht es darum, eine Transaktion durch finden eines bestimmten Hashwertes zu bestätigen. Nutzer A überweist Summe X an Nutzer B. Damit diese Transaktion in der Blockchain hinterlegt wird muss sie bestätigt werden, und derjenige der sie bestätigt bekommt für seine dafür eingesetzte Rechenpower eine Belohnung.

Das ist jetzt wirklich extrem vereinfacht, es gibt da noch verschiedene Ansätze wie Proof of Work oder Proof of Stake oder es wird einfach eine Summe X vorab generiert und auf den Markt geworfen. Und reiner Zahlungsverkehr muss auch nicht die einzige Anwendung sein, man kann prinzipiell jede Art der Transaktion in einer Blockchain festhalten. Etwa einen Arbeitsvertrag, Geschäftsvereinbarungen, Konfigurationseinstellungen, Spielstände...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man damit etwa letzendlich sogar richtiges Geld verdienen?


ja und nein. Hier in Deutschland ist der Strompreis zu teuer als dass es sich (für die meisten Kryptowährungen) wirklich rechnen würde. Entweder du hast schon entsprechend viele Solarzellen auf dem Dach und daher keine Stromkosten, oder du gehst dafür in ein Land in dem Strom billig ist.

mit Spekulation ähnlich wie an der regulären Börse mit Aktien lässt sich schon bedeutend mehr Geld verdienen. Aber da besteht natürlich auch ein entsprechendes Verlustrisiko wie die letzten Wochen gezeigt haben, es geht nicht immer steil nach oben wie das letzte Jahr.


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> ja und nein. Hier in Deutschland ist der Strompreis zu teuer als dass es sich (für die meisten Kryptowährungen) wirklich rechnen würde. Entweder du hast schon entsprechend viele Solarzellen auf dem Dach und daher keine Stromkosten, oder du gehst dafür in ein Land in dem Strom billig ist.



Naja, es gibt doch das Beispiel der Bitcoin Pizza. Also die Story kennst Du ja sicher. 2010 schrieb jemand in einem Forum, das er einem 10.000 Bitcoins geben würde, wenn er ihm in Gegenleistung dazu eine Pizza liefern und die Bitcoins als Bezahlung annehmen würde. Damals waren 10.000 Bitcoins etwa 41 EUR wert. Beim aktuellen Kurs wäre diese Pizza heute 118 Millionen Dollar wert.

Ich bin bis heute nicht auf den Bitcoin-Kryptowährung-Zug aufgesprungen aber ich halte es nicht für unrealistisch, das viele damals vielleicht 40-50 EUR in Bitcoins investiert hatten. Das müssten doch heute alles Multimillionäre sein. Oder kapiere ich da etwas Grundlegendes nicht? Das Problem ist doch, das man nirgendwo mit der Währung Bitcoin bezahlen kann.  Ich kapiere daher auch nicht die ganzen Rechenbeispiele. Da werden die Kosten, die einem entstehen, gegen einen Bitcoin Wert aufgerechnet, was aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht da man für diese erarbeiteten Bitcoins eben nichts kaufen kann.

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an das Sammeln von Münzen, Briefmarken, Swatch-Uhren oder Ü-Ei Figuren. Das funktioniert nur so lange, wie Du jemanden findest, der interessiert ist, Dir die Figuren abzukaufen. Heute sind diese Figuren nicht mehr wert, als der gelbe Sack in den Du sie stecken kannst.

Mein Vater hatte die glorreiche Idee, die Renovierung des Daches über den Verkauf seiner Münz-Sammlung zu finanzieren. Nur um festzustellen, das der Käufer ihm lediglich den aktuellen Gold, bzw. Silber-Wert geboten hatte. Von den damaligen Werten für Seltenheit etc. kannst Du Dir heute mit einer Münzsammlung auch nichts mehr kaufen.

Und ich werde das bestimmte Gefühl nicht los, das es genauso bei Kryptowährungen sein wird. Weil eben  aktuell niemand bereit ist, Dir die Mondpreise zu bezahlen, die derzeit aufgerufen werden. Du aktuell keine Möglichkeit hast die Währung anderweitig zu nutzen und in ein paar Jahren (wenn der Hype vorbei ist) niemand mehr auch nur einen Cent dafür ausgeben wird.

Wenn ich hier immer lese, wieviel Geld die User hier pro Tag erwirtschaften, dann frage ich mich, ob da wirklich ein Wert in EUR dahintersteht, weil sie die Währung verkaufen konnten oder ob sie lediglich ein gefülltes Wallet haben, ohne wirklich etwas damit anfangen zu können.

Wie gesagt, ich bin auf den Zug nie aufgesprungen, weil ich den Sinn dahinter nicht verstehe. Aber vielleicht ist es auch nur meine Unwissenheit, die mich das System dahinter nicht verstehen lässt.


----------



## P2063 (25. Januar 2018)

du siehst das meiste davon schon richtig: der Wert entsteht erst, wenn man $Krypto wieder in eine "echte" Währung getauscht hat mit der man etwas anfangen kann. 

aber ist es nicht so, dass auch ein US$ oder der Euro nur den Wert hat, den ihr irgendeine Zentralbank gibt? Die EZB oder Fed können (mal willkürlich aus dem Himmel gegriffen, passiert vermutlich nicht) theoretisch auch her gehen und so viele Milliarden auf den Markt schmeißen dass man für sein nächstes Monatsgehalt nur noch ein Stück Butter bekommt. Bei Kryptos dagegen ist der Wert viel stärker durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt, nicht aber von der wie auch immer beurteilten Wirtschaftskraft einer einzelnen Nation.

Prinzipiell gibt es da keinen großen Unterschied zu Aktiengeschäften, da investiert man auch in den Glauben, dass ein Unternehmen erfolgreicher wird. Der Unterschied auf dem Kryptomarkt ist lediglich, dass er unreguliert ist, rund um die uhr läuft und noch mal wesentlich schneller auf veränderungen reagiert.

Und an anderen Nutzungsmöglichkeiten wird ja fieberhaft gearbeitet. Ich denke, das ganze Ausmaß der Blockchaintechnologie wird uns erst in den nächsten 10 Jahren überhaupt bewusst werden. Das aktuelle auf und ab ist klar den Spekulanten und Ankündigungen von Regulierungsversuchen geschuldet, aber so bald jemand die "Killer-App für praktische Blockchainanwendung" entdeckt wird das ganze noch mal so viel durch die Decke gehen wie in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Ich muss hier mal Tim ein Lob für seine Vorgehensweise aussprechen.
Nachdem die ursprüngliche Annahme über das Thema falsch war hat er offensichtlich versucht sich darüber zu informieren. Und hat die neu gewonnenen Informationen tatsächlich nicht sofort verworfen sondern seine ursprüngliche Annahme revidiert. Und jetzt versucht er -scheinbar ergebnisoffen- weitere Informationen über das Thema einzuholen. Fortschritt


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> du siehst das meiste davon schon richtig: der Wert entsteht erst, wenn man $Krypto wieder in eine "echte" Währung getauscht hat mit der man etwas anfangen kann.
> 
> aber ist es nicht so, dass auch ein US$ oder der Euro nur den Wert hat, den ihr irgendeine Zentralbank gibt? Die EZB oder Fed können (mal willkürlich aus dem Himmel gegriffen, passiert vermutlich nicht) theoretisch auch her gehen und so viele Milliarden auf den Markt schmeißen dass man für sein nächstes Monatsgehalt nur noch ein Stück Butter bekommt. Bei Kryptos dagegen ist der Wert viel stärker durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt, nicht aber von der wie auch immer beurteilten Wirtschaftskraft einer einzelnen Nation.
> 
> ...



Aber warum geht der Kurs von Kryptowährungen derzeit so durch die Decke, wenn er stärker noch als echte Währungen von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt ist? Ich war jetzt 2010 so schlau und habe 10.000 Bitcoins geschürft (zu einem damaligen Kurs von ca. 0,0041 USD pro Bitcoin). Der Kurs liegt derzeit bei ca. 9000 USD pro Bitcoin. Wenn die Nachfrage wirklich den Kurs der Kryptowährungen bestimmen würde, müssten mir die Leute doch die Bitcoins aus den Händen reißen wollen.  Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das dies nicht passiert.

Und auch bei Aktienspekulationen halte ich einen realen Gegenwert in den Händen. Teil X eines Unternehmens. Und an der Börse bekomme ich dfür Geld von jemandem, der Anteile an dem Unternehmen erwerben möchte, um eben vielleicht irgendwann sogar Mitspracherecht zu haben oder aber wenigstens vom Gewinn des Unternehmens stärker zu profitieren. Ja, auch bei Bitcoins habe ich einen Gegenwert für eine Rechenleistung erhalten. Aber mir fehlt der Bezug zur Realität, dies irgendwie nutzen zu können.

Das Fehlen des Kontakts zur "realen Welt" macht diese Kryptowährung so ungreifbar für mich. Was bringen mir 10.000 Bitcoins, wenn ich mir dafür nichts kaufen kann? Wer sagt mir, das der Wert in 8 Jahren nicht wieder auf 41 EUR fällt. Spekulation hin oder her aber mir fehlt die Möglichkeit jetzt und heute etwas für die Währung zu bekommen. Es fallen ja auch jetzt und heute die Kosten für Hardware und Strom an. Und daher verstehe ich nicht, wieso Leute Geld in Hardware (Stichwort Grafikkarten) und Betriebskosten investieren, wenn der Gegenwert nicht real greifbar ist?


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Was erwartest du? Dass die Leute sich bei dir an der Haustüre anstellen und darum bitten deine Bitcoins kaufen zu dürfen?
Du musst schon selbst einen Marktplatz aufsuchen und sie dort zu Geld machen. Die große Nachfrage spiegelt sich im Preis wieder, nicht darin dass man dir persönlich die Bude einrennt.
Aber mal ehrlich, hättest du 10000 Bitcoin wie du sagst müsste ich dir das nicht erklären.


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

raumich schrieb:


> Aber warum geht der Kurs von Kryptowährungen derzeit so durch die Decke, wenn er stärker noch als echte Währungen von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt ist? Ich war jetzt 2010 so schlau und habe 10.000 Bitcoins geschürft (zu einem damaligen Kurs von ca. 0,0041 USD pro Bitcoin). Der Kurs liegt derzeit bei ca. 9000 USD pro Bitcoin. Wenn die Nachfrage wirklich den Kurs der Kryptowährungen bestimmen würde, müssten mir die Leute doch die Bitcoins aus den Händen reißen wollen.  Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das dies nicht passiert.
> 
> Und auch bei Aktienspekulationen halte ich einen realen Gegenwert in den Händen. Teil X eines Unternehmens. Und an der Börse bekomme ich dfür Geld von jemandem, der Anteile an dem Unternehmen erwerben möchte, um eben vielleicht irgendwann sogar Mitspracherecht zu haben oder aber wenigstens vom Gewinn des Unternehmens stärker zu profitieren. Ja, auch bei Bitcoins habe ich einen Gegenwert für eine Rechenleistung erhalten. Aber mir fehlt der Bezug zur Realität, dies irgendwie nutzen zu können.
> 
> Das Fehlen des Kontakts zur "realen Welt" macht diese Kryptowährung so ungreifbar für mich. Was bringen mir 10.000 Bitcoins, wenn ich mir dafür nichts kaufen kann? Wer sagt mir, das der Wert in 8 Jahren nicht wieder auf 41 EUR fällt. Spekulation hin oder her aber mir fehlt die Möglichkeit jetzt und heute etwas für die Währung zu bekommen. Es fallen ja auch jetzt und heute die Kosten für Hardware und Strom an. Und daher verstehe ich nicht, wieso Leute Geld in Hardware (Stichwort Grafikkarten) und Betriebskosten investieren, wenn der Gegenwert nicht real greifbar ist?



Die sammeln die Coins ja nicht sondern machen die ziemlich schnell wenn der Kurs aktuell passt zu ziemlich viel Geld.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

Die digitalen Währungen sind mit keinen realen Währungen gekoppelt. Die digitale Währung selbst lebt einzig vom Glauben, dass die Währung überhaupt etwas Wert ist. Momentan liegt sie irgendwo bei 10'000 Euro für  1BTC. Solange die Menschen daran glauben, dass 1 BTC tatsächlich so viel Wert ist, wird der Preis steigen oder sich stabilisieren. Sobald keiner mehr Bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben, bricht der Wert ein. Da sie nicht gekoppelt sind, können Spekulanten und Investoren den Preis in die Höhe schiessen lassen, um dann später wieder fallen zu lassen.

Und um Geld mit einer digitalen Währung verdienen zu können, muss man auch die Coins irgend wann einmal mit Profit verkaufen.

Grundsätzlich gilt das auch das für unsere Euro Scheine. Was ist euch ein Hundert-Euro-Schein überhaupt Wert?  Habt ihr euch das mal gefragt?
Einige finden 899 Euro für eine GTX 1080 ti für angemessen, andere völlig überteuert. et voilá


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Dass die Leute sich bei dir an der Haustüre anstellen und darum bitten deine Bitcoins kaufen zu dürfen?
> Du musst schon selbst einen Marktplatz aufsuchen und sie dort zu Geld machen. Die große Nachfrage spiegelt sich im Preis wieder, nicht darin dass man dir persönlich die Bude einrennt.
> Aber mal ehrlich, hättest du 10000 Bitcoin wie du sagst müsste ich dir das nicht erklären.



Ok, das würde aber heißen: Ich habe hier noch 10.000 Bitcoins aus 2010 übrig (weil mir damals keiner eine Pizza besorgt hatte und ich nicht wusste, was ich sonst mit den Coins machen sollte) und jetzt suche ich einen Marktplatz auf und finde tatsächlich Käufer die mir reales Geld dafür zahlen? Und zwar für nahezu dem aktuellen Kurswert? Das ist nämlich genau der Punkt, den ich bei der Kryptowährung nicht glauben/nachvollziehen kann. 

Habt ihr (ich gehe mal davon aus, das ihr das Mining auch privat betreibt) tatsächlich schon mal was auf einem der Marktplätze verkauft und reales Geld erhalten?


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Das ist doch nichts worüber man sich lange den Kopf zerbrechen muss oder gar auf einen Glauben vertrauen. 5 Minuten Google reichen um die Bedenken aus der Welt zu schaffen. Wenn man dann sowieso schon die Währung hat kann man es ja einfach mal mit einem kleinen Betrag probieren um letzte Bedenken auszuräumen. Ok, schwierig gerade bei Bitcoin wegen der teils horrenden Gebühren, Aber bei 10000 Bitcoin in der Hinterhand ist ja irgendwie alles Peanuts.
Zum Thema Umtauschen kann ich persönlich nur sagen: hodl


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

raumich schrieb:


> Ok, das würde aber heißen: Ich habe hier noch 10.000 Bitcoins aus 2010 übrig (weil mir damals keiner eine Pizza besorgt hatte und ich nicht wusste, was ich sonst mit den Coins machen sollte) und jetzt suche ich einen Marktplatz auf und finde tatsächlich Käufer die mir reales Geld dafür zahlen? Und zwar für nahezu dem aktuellen Kurswert? Das ist nämlich genau der Punkt, den ich bei der Kryptowährung nicht glauben/nachvollziehen kann.



Was kannst du daran nicht nachvollziehen? das 1BTC so viel Wert ist?


----------



## P2063 (25. Januar 2018)

raumich schrieb:


> Ok, das würde aber heißen: Ich habe hier noch 10.000 Bitcoins aus 2010 übrig (weil mir damals keiner eine Pizza besorgt hatte und ich nicht wusste, was ich sonst mit den Coins machen sollte) und jetzt suche ich einen Marktplatz auf und finde tatsächlich Käufer die mir reales Geld dafür zahlen?



genau das

und um das Beispiel noch mal zu vereinfachen: Wenn du dir 2010 einen 100€ Schein in eine Schublade gelegt hättest und den heute wieder findest, dann könntest du dir heute *trommelwirbel" genau für 100€ etwas kaufen. 

der unterschied ist lediglich die "Ware" für die Bitcoins hättest du damals eine Pizza bekommen oder heute eben 10.000€, für die Euros damals 200 Pfund Butter und heute nur noch 50 

falls du es nicht glaubst, ich geb dir gerne meine wallet adresse und du überweist mir ein paar. ich bestell dir dann sogar ne pizza.


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Was kannst du daran nicht nachvollziehen? das 1BTC so viel Wert ist?



Ja wahrscheinlich das. Bzw. nicht der Wert ansich, sondern die extreme Wertsteigerung.  Wenn 2010 etwas 40 EUR wert war und soll heute 107 Millionen wert sein, dann hat das schon etwas unglaubwürdiges.


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> genau das
> 
> und um das Beispiel noch mal zu vereinfachen: Wenn du dir 2010 einen 100€ Schein in eine Schublade gelegt hättest und den heute wieder findest, dann könntest du dir heute *trommelwirbel" genau für 100€ etwas kaufen.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem 100 EUR Schein ist genau meine Art zu denken. Vielleicht fehlt mir einfach die Fantasie, mich in die Bitcoin Dimensionen rein zu denken. 

Aber ich muß Dich korrigieren. Der Unterschied ist, damals hätte man für die Bitcoins eine Pizza bekommen,  heute aber angeblich 2.609.756 Pizzen. Das Problem dabei ist aber: Du hattest damals schon keine Pizza für Bitcoins bekommen und Du würdest heute erst recht keine 2,6 Millionen Pizzen bekommen.

Mal ne Frage:
Also angenommen ich hätte jetzt tatsächlich Bitcoins. Der Wert ist aktuell 9000 EUR. Würdest Du mir dann 100.000 EUR echtes Geld geben, das ich Dir einen 100 Bitcoins in Dein Wallet überweise. Wäre ein tolles Geschäft für Dich. 800.000 EUR Gewinn für Dich. Du müsstest halt zur Bank gehen und kurzfristig einen Kredit über 100.000 EUR aufnehmen.  Meinst Du, Du bekämst den Kredit wenn Du ihnen versprichst, ihn kurzfristig mit 100.000 EUR Zinsen zurückzuzahlen? Blieben immernoch 700.000 EUR Reingewinn für Dich.
Habe da so meine Zweifel. Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht fehlt mir die Fantasie.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre theoretisch dabei, hätte aber starke Bedenken weil der Deal zu schön wäre um wahr zu sein. Und auch weil du weiter vorne schon geflunkert hast was dein Bitcoin-Vermögen angeht. Oder war das ein hypothetisches Gedankenspiel?
Eine Pizza würde ich dir obendrauf mitbringen. Gratis


----------



## shadie (25. Januar 2018)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wo das Problem ist.
Wenn du doch Coins hättest versuche Sie doch einfach zu veräußern.....dann weißt du doch ob du was dafür bekommst.
Bzw. siehst du das es Menschen gibt die so stark an diese "Währung" glauben


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ich wäre theoretisch dabei, hätte aber starke Bedenken weil der Deal zu schön wäre um wahr zu sein. Und auch weil du weiter vorne schon geflunkert hast was dein Bitcoin-Vermögen angeht. Oder war das ein hypothetisches Gedankenspiel?
> Eine Pizza würde ich dir obendrauf mitbringen. Gratis


Nein, war natürlich ein hypothetisches Gedankenspiel. Und nein, ich habe nicht geflunkert. Ich habe von Anfang an geschrieben, das ich bis heute nicht auf den Bitcoin-Kryptowährung-Zug aufgesprungen bin. Wenn ich aber 10.000 Bitcoins hätte, dann würde ich Dir selbstverständlich 100 davon zu dem besprochenen Kurs vermachen. Versprochen

Was ich mich frage: Wenn jemand 2010 10.000  Bitcoins für ne Pizza "übrig" hatte, war es damals einfacher/schneller Bitcoins zu minen? Wenn ich lese, das hier User 3,5 EUR pro Tag mit ihrerem Setup verdienen, dann müsste man ja ca. 7 Jahre minen um auch nur einen einzigen Bitcoin zu erhalten.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2018)

Ja natürlich war es damals einfacher, bzw. schneller BC zu minen. Die Schwierigkeit, bzw. der benötigte Rechenaufwand steigt mit jedem BC an.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

So ist es, die Schwierigkeit steigt je mehr Miner ihre Leistung reinpumpen. Genauer: Je mehr Leistung das Netzwerk insgesamt hat. Ebenso sinkt der block reward in gewissen Abständen. Von ehemals 50 pro Block auf derzeit 12.5 pro Block.
Damals konnte man mit relativ geringem Aufwand auf herkömmlicher Hardware Bitcoin minen. Heute braucht man dafür ASICs mit einer um ein vielfaches höheren Leistung als jede GPU um mitmischen zu können. Theoretisch kannst du natürlich weiterhin auf GPUs und CPUs minen, aber dabei kommt nichts mehr rum. Zumindest bei Bitcoin. Anders sieht es bei vielen Altcoins wie Monero und Ether aus.


----------



## raumich (25. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> So ist es, die Schwierigkeit steigt je mehr Miner ihre Leistung reinpumpen. Ebenso sinkt der block reward in gewissen Abständen. Von ehemals 50 pro Block auf derzeit 12.5 pro Block.
> Damals konnte man mit relativ geringem Aufwand auf herkömmlicher Hardware Bitcoin minen. Heute braucht man dafür ASICs mit einer um ein vielfaches höheren Leistung als jede GPU.



Ok, so langsam ergibt es mehr und mehr Sinn. Dann ist die exorbitante Wertsteigerung dem Umstand geschuldet, das man mehr und mehr Leistung braucht, um den Gegenwert zu erhalten. Dann ist es doch aber so, das ich für meine Arbeitsleistung jedes Jahr dank Tariferhöhung mehr Geld erhalte. Bei Bitcoin muß ich aber den Einsatz erhöhen um das Gleiche zu erhalten. Kann/wird es dann nicht irgendwann passieren, das sich das mining nur noch die leisten können, die sowieso schon fast unendlich reich sind? Also eine Währung für Reiche only?


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2018)

Nein. Der "reiche" Miner hat ja eine genau so schlechte Rendite wie der "arme" Miner. Wenn Du mit acht Grakas unterwegs bist, statt mit einer, verdienst Du zwar pro Tag mehr, die Stromkosten und die Anschaffungskosten für die HW sind aber auch deutlich höher. Wie man es dreht und wendet, wird sich das Mining ab einem  gewissen Punkt einfach nicht mehr lohnen, wenn der Kurs nicht weiter überdurchschnittlich steigt.


----------



## Firefox83 (25. Januar 2018)

raumich schrieb:


> Ok, so langsam ergibt es mehr und mehr Sinn. Dann ist die exorbitante Wertsteigerung dem Umstand geschuldet, das man mehr und mehr Leistung braucht, um den Gegenwert zu erhalten. Dann ist es doch aber so, das ich für meine Arbeitsleistung jedes Jahr dank Tariferhöhung mehr Geld erhalte. Bei Bitcoin muß ich aber den Einsatz erhöhen um das Gleiche zu erhalten. Kann/wird es dann nicht irgendwann passieren, das sich das mining nur noch die leisten können, die sowieso schon fast unendlich reich sind? Also eine Währung für Reiche only?



Nein, das "Farmen" also das Minen von Coins ist eine reine Dienstleistung. Die Transaktionen müssen berechnet werden und wer seine Rechenleistung, also Mining, zu Verfügung stellt, bekommt als Gegenleistung Coins bzw Bruchteile davon. Er wird sozusagen entschädigt. Viele denken nun, sie könnten damit viel Geld verdienen. Das Mining hat mit der Preisexplosion nicht zu tun. Das Mining verlagert sich langsam nun in Ländern, wo die Stromkosten sehr tief sind, z.B. China.

Die Wertexplosion der Coins kommt vom Angebot und von der Nachfrage. Da die digitalen Währungen von niemanden kontrolliert werden, passiert halt dass die Preise in die Höhe schiessen, solange ja jemand bereit ist das zu zahlen (und das sind sie auch, sonst wäre der Preis nicht im 5stelligen Bereich). Bei "normalem" Geld wie Euro, Dollar, CHF etc haben die Staaten ja wenig Interesse daran, dass die Notenkurse sich stark verändern. Schon 2-3% Veränderung, kann die ganze wirtschaftliche Situation in einem Land zum wackeln bringen.


----------



## amdahl (25. Januar 2018)

Mining nur für Reiche haben wir ja heute schon für Bitcoin. Die Investition für so einen ASIC-Miner liegt bei etwa 3000$ und lohnt sich nur in Regionen wo der Strom wenig kostet.
Ein Stück weit ist das Mining aber ein sich selbst regulierender Vorgang. Sinkt bei einer Währung der Kurs so dass der Ertrag in $ sinkt springen viele Miner ab. Dadurch sinkt dann die Schwierigkeit und es wird unter Umständen wieder profitabel. Natürlich nur dann wenn trotzdem noch eine Nachfrage vorhanden ist. Es kann aber auch passieren dass eine Währung einfach in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwindet,
In letzter Zeit war aber eher das Gegenteil der Fall: ständig steigende Kurse ziehen immer mehr Miner an, die Schwierigkeit steigt und man braucht aktuelle Hardware um mithalten zu können. Auf nicht ganz so aktueller Hardware lohnt es sich dann einfach nicht wegen der Stromkosten. Daher die Knappheit an Grafikkarten.
Bitcoin hat einige Probleme die es als Zahlungsmittel eher ungeeignet erscheinen lassen. Zum Beispiel die horrend hohen Transaktionskosten. Das ist einer der Gründe (neben vielen anderen) weshalb es mittlerweile über 1000 andere Coins gibt.


----------



## P2063 (26. Januar 2018)

Ich finde das ganze "für Reiche" ziemlich relativ. Wenn man sich mal die Gewinnmöglichkeiten am Aktienmarkt ansieht sind die Einstiegshürden um tatsächlich einen signifikanten Gewinn zu erwirtschaften bei Krypto (egal ob als miner oder trader) gleich hoch, wenn nicht gar niedriger.

Als Beispiel mal der Kauf eines Aktienpakets, es gibt keinen mir bekannten Onlinetrader der nicht mindestens 5€ Gebühr pro Order nimmt, die meisten günstigen Banken eher im Bereich minimum 9,90€ , max 59€, dazwischen 0,25%, zuzüglich eventuellen Handelsplatz- und Maklergebühren von noch mal 1-3% des Ordervolumens. Man muss also auch bei Aktien mindestens 2000-4000€ in die Hand nehmen, um nicht übermäßig Gebühren zu "verschenken". (mit Ausnahme einiger gebührenfreier Fondssparpläne, aber die macht man ja eher mit niedrigeren Beträgen)

ich denke zwar bei Krypto ist noch Luft nach Oben, aber die Zeiten der krassen 1000%igen Kursanstiege wie wir sie letztes Jahr gesehen haben wird vorbei sein. Der Unterschied ist als miner hat man einen gewissen Anfangsinvest und muss dann erst mal ein paar Monate rechnen bis man gewinn erwirtschaftet. Als trader profitiert man direkt von steigenden kursen, aber dafür nicht so viel auf einmal wie bei einem mininghardware-invest so bald es sich endlich amortisiert hat. ist eben eine andere Art des Risikos das man eingeht.

und letztendlich läuft es immer auf "wer hat, dem wird gegeben" hinaus. wenn ich mit 10k oder 100k € "spielen" kann, dann kann man im gegensatz zu jemandem der nur 10 oder 100 € hat auch mal einen verlust verschmerzen weil man sein portfolio auf verschiedene bereiche aufteilen kann statt eine kleine summe auf eine karte karte setzen zu müssen.


----------

